# anyone clear coat their plow?



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

so i have been noticing after 3 seasons my western is not as shiny on the moldboard as it use to be. i was thinking of taking a scotch brite pad and cleaning up the moldboard just a little and shooting it with some clear? anyone try this, i know their powdercoated so im not sure what the outcome would be? i would rather wear down the clear plowing and trying to save the red.


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

Maybe a Urethane might up....regular enamel would wear off in no time


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I painted my previous plows with Imron paint and clear coted them the paint was awesome. out shined out lasted the powder cote and snow refused to stick to the Imron.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

So the clear coat is the key to stop snow from sticking to your plow? I've tryed other thing and nothing's working yet.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

the Imron paint (its a plastic) snow dont stick to it


----------



## DansSVT (Dec 18, 2010)

I had my plow Powdercoated and looks great and won't chip or scratch like paint. Try that out.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

the thing is the paint is fine, its just kinda dull. its not that bad enough to get it powder coated. with a coat of fluid film it gets the color back, im just looking for a better soultion to get a gloss finish.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

I've never herd of imron paint, Is it spray on (can) or brush?


----------



## D2 Cat (Sep 9, 2010)

Imron is an industrial grade paint. Used in construction equipment, even airplanes. Spray with compressor. Very hard finish.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

So it's something I can buy at a local auto praint store?


----------



## D2 Cat (Sep 9, 2010)

Yes, but they would have to be a paint speciality store, not Orielly, Autozone.....


----------



## pavmntdestryr (Oct 31, 2010)

I was thinking about line xing my plow, but would that be too rough for the snow to slide off?


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

theplowmeister;1156743 said:


> I painted my previous plows with Imron paint and clear coted them the paint was awesome. out shined out lasted the powder cote and snow refused to stick to the Imron.


Did mine 4 yrs ago and just starting to get messy again, and the fisher decal i cleared over still looks New....


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

There was someone on the forum that painted the face of the plow with fiberglass resin. He used a flat paint pad to put it on. Did 2 coats on it.


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

I looked into painting my plow with Imron. I did not. Very dangerous stuff, you have to wear a air supplied respirator when spraying. I didn't have or access to the equipment to safely spray. From what I've heard it's durability is similar to POR15. I thought about clearing my plow after rfinishing but didn't have time.


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

secret_weapon;1163125 said:


> I looked into painting my plow with Imron. I did not. Very dangerous stuff, you have to wear a air supplied respirator when spraying. I didn't have or access to the equipment to safely spray. From what I've heard it's durability is similar to POR15. I thought about clearing my plow after rfinishing but didn't have time.


That must be why my head hurt...seriously


----------

